# question about hashbrowns



## imahappybrat (Jan 22, 2008)

So i have a bag of hashbrowns, I put them in the fridge last night to thaw them. I only used half the bag can I refreeze it?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You could, but I wouldn't recommend it. They'll be a brick when you pull them out next time. Unless you want to toss them into a soup pot or something along those lines.

If you're talking store-bought frozen hashbrown potatoess, don't defrost them, use them frozen. They are actually meant to be used that way.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes I would refreeze them.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

I'd refreeze them.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

id go ahead and refreeze


----------

